
Panda: a tool for hackers and designers - fatiherikli
http://usepanda.com
======
joshdance
I think the feeling of 'missing something' is a false fear. If something is
really good, or really popular, you will see it (like 2048). When you need
inspiration you can find it. But what most people need to do (myself included)
is seek inspiration less and do more work.

~~~
Kurtz79
Yes, there is something as too much of a good thing.

Even if I mostly browse Hacker News, I usually see quite a few in-depth
articles that would really merit more attention than what I usually I give
them, just because I'm distracted by the next shiny news item.

At some point, it ceases being inspiration and "professional interest" and
becomes entertainment, or just distraction.

(This is just how I feel personally, I don't want to diss the app that looks
very nice).

~~~
brador
You're right, but a lot of inspiration comes from serendipity. Just randomly
clicking and hitting a link that sparks for you. It's why I created
[http://skimfeed.com](http://skimfeed.com) to scratch my itch.

Additionally I've found focusing on the work of others rather than "news"
works best. Show hn, tutorials, questions and answers on topics of interest
(stack is huge), new plugins, that sorta thing. That way you're improving even
in your downtime.

------
nkozyra
This seems like a muddled UX to me - either it could all be
integrated/aggregated and filtered or it should be more focused to start.

I'd also say from the UX perspective there's a bit of an expectation that [
left side in a list right side in expanded view ] tends to denote a
relationship between the two when in fact there is none.

Feels like an aggregator that didn't want to _just_ be an aggregator. It does
look pretty, though.

~~~
ripb
>I'd also say from the UX perspective there's a bit of an expectation that [
left side in a list right side in expanded view ] tends to denote a
relationship between the two when in fact there is none.

I agree. I clicked the links on the left expecting some sort of in-page
action, but was met with tabs being opened which is counter-intuitive to what
one has come to expect with in-site/in-app menus.

Or perhaps I've just been spoiled by UI's like that of Alien Blue for Reddit?

~~~
nkozyra
Or Gmail. Or countless others.

If you're going to split the screen I think it needs to be split in half for
there to be an expectation that they're independent, unrelated elements.

------
calgaryeng
This might not have been the best name for a product, given the very popular
Pandas[1] package that will probably win in Google.

[1]: [http://pandas.pydata.org/](http://pandas.pydata.org/)

~~~
theg2
This was my first thought as well. However...aren't we going to run out of
names eventually for projects? Unless we all start making words up which
defeats the purpose of a memorable named (unless you're Google).

------
duiker101
I have to say that while all the info was in front of me, it still took me a
while to understand what i was looking at...

------
uses
Looks nice, really like the left sidebar.

Since this site only works with a 5 sources at the moment, it could tell me a
bit deeper info about the links it's getting, besides the title.

4 of 5 sources (exception being sidebar.io) feature 2 similar metadatas: #
upvotes and # comments. They're important metrics for me as a browser figuring
out what's important. Show these on the page (optionally?).

And look how much work I have to do to say, see news from HN and DN:

1) load page (shows HN for instance) 2) click hamburger 3) click DN icon 4)
(close hamburger?)

If this is an aggregator, it could do more to make this my awesome news
dashboard, showing content from everywhere mixed together. Maybe mix HN, DN,
and sidebar (textual content, i.e. titles) in the "text list" sidebar. Your
hamburger menu would hide/show these from the mix. And same with
Dribble/Behance (visual content) - show them as a mix in the right side. Or
just keep separate sections/columns for each source.

Though either way, I like the color coding to indicate what source I'm looking
at, e.g. blue for DN, orange for HN.

There's definitely value in this, and that value is a special purpose RSS-like
reader bringing similar sites into a unified happy design aesthetic with crisp
UI.

------
rince
The Popular/Latest buttons are a nightmare. It's only by using the 2x/1x
button I realised that clicking on the button changes the view to what was
previously on the button.

------
BorisMelnik
This is a fun little tool. I keep the "use as website" bookmarked on my
toolbar. This tool actually used to be called "geisha" and the logo was of a
geisha girl. IT was deemed offensive so they changed it to Panda. I personally
like to use it just for inspiration before I am getting ready to do a new
design. Not to copy anything, but just to get my creative juices flowing.

------
fka
I already use it, but the last update with "Latest" and "Popular" switches
made me a little confused. When I press "latest" button, does it switches to
latests or already showing the latests? Maybe a slider switch instead of
toggle switch would be more clear.

Also, as a non-designer user, I'd like to use designs section to see 9gag
items :)

So, It's a great, every-day-use tool for me :)

------
jamesmcbennett
Supernice feed that is simple for me to use. I clicked the buttons and
everything seemed easy enough to understand. I don't really get some of the
comments here as I find the UI easy to understand as in I clicked everything,
it worked, then I understood it.same as I do for every new site I encounter..

(Disclaimer: Friend of one of the guy's behind this.)

~~~
u124556
Whenever I see a panel on the left of some main content I expect it to do
something to that content.

Perhaps the problem is that the Dribble side feels like the main content for
the page. I mean, you can even hide the left panel to let the "main content"
take over the whole screen!

------
mimighost
No offense, but I think "a tool for hackers and designers" is a pretty bad
title for what you want to publicize.

------
ChrisArchitect
I actually really like Panda but it's old news
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7386597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7386597)
the Geisha renaming thing was pretty high profile as far as our community
goes/happened so quickly...so I dunno how it was missed

~~~
ChrisArchitect
yeah yeah, downvote, whatever. One nice thing DN has is when you submit a new
link it searches and says 'that link was posted x hours ago, are you sure you
want to post it again?'

------
jonnyparris
I think it's a sweet solution conceptually even if it needs a bit of work on
the UI to be more intuitive. Not a designer myself, but I see the value in
being able to indulge in a sort of binge scrapbooking.

(Disclaimer: Also a friend of one of the guy's behind this.)

------
chunkstuntman
Small bug: when clicking on an "Ask HN" or any HN link that just drops to the
comments section, an error page [0] appears.

[0]
[http://usepanda.com/app/item?id=7743604](http://usepanda.com/app/item?id=7743604)

------
xemoka
Previously seen as Geisha:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7319937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7319937)

However they renamed due to seeing their name as belittling to female
developers/designers.

------
louisfrankland
Personally don't really have much time to browse through but its a nice tool
for quickly browsing through at a glimpse. Looks really nice too

------
foc247
If you design every day, this is definitely a good way to simplify the supply
of inspiration. Decent start.

------
xpop2027
Would be awesome if this incorporated inbound.org and growthhackers.com

------
niix
Really like the UI. Reminds me of Designspiration.

------
davidhariri
I like the chrome extension

------
kovrik
Very complicated UI

------
rememberlenny
The internet just got a little more distracted

~~~
hhsnopek
Which is why I don't use it anymore. It's nice to use in the beginning, but it
starts to get detracting every time you open a nice tab.

~~~
ahmetsulek
hey! that's why we've created the web version as well, so you can have it
whenever you want instead of having as your start page
[http://usepanda.com/app](http://usepanda.com/app)

~~~
instakill
Are you guys from Cape Town?

~~~
ahmetsulek
no I'm from Istanbul and William is from London, and now we're in Berlin :)

------
rssems
love it

